# Sheep & Rain



## WorthItFarms

This is a quick question that I hope has a quick *answer*. (sorry about that)

A friend of mine has two adult Gulf Coast Native ewes free-ranging in a field. One has a week old lamb at its side. The ewe has been standing out in the rain with her lamb all day. Is there enough lanolin on the lamb to keep it from getting wet? Will the rain cause it to get sick? They have a shelter to get into, but won't. Advice?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sheep are fine in standing out in the rain all day! 
I'm almost positive but, let smart sheep people guarantee you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WorthItFarms said:
			
		

> This is a quick question that I hope has a quick question.


You mean quick Q that has a quick A ???


----------



## Beekissed

Sheep/lambs are fine in the rain.  Even the hair breeds have more lanolin than you first think, but when you start pulling their shedded hair/wool you realize your hands are _covered_ in lanolin.


----------



## carolinagirl

I just moved my Blackbelly sheep to a new pasture and I am sure they won't use the shelter I provided for them because it's unfamiliar.  I built it more for me than I did them because I'd feel guilty if they had no shelter to get in.  I know they will be fine in the rain, but I still don't like the idea of them standing out in the rain.


----------



## WorthItFarms

Okay, I will let her know. I figured GC sheep were hardy enough to handle it, just wanted to check.


----------



## secuono

My sheep use the shelter in freezing rain, but otherwise ignore it.


----------



## Beekissed

An old farmer told me that sheep carry their barn on their back so there was no need to worry about them in bad weather.  Most of the folks in these mountains do not have shelters of any kind for their sheep or cattle except a treeline along the pastures.


----------



## SheepGirl

My sheep, though they are wool breed crosses, will be out grazing in the rain, snow, and even hail. The only time they come in is when they aren't able to walk because of the amount of snow on the ground.

A sheep will go in the shelter if they want to.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Adult sheep can handle rain, though freezing temps and rain is harder for them to handle than snow.  A lamb may not be able to handle it though. Keep an eye on the lamb, and if it acts cold (hunched up looking) then I'd move them into a shelter.  The lamb may also not want to leave its mother, so keep an eye on it.


----------



## Rvrfshr

I believe these animals are more hardy than usually given credit.   We (humans) have a tendency to "over care" for our livestock which may, in the long run, rob them of their natural strengths.  Neglect is one thing, but prudent animal husbandy is another.


----------



## Beekissed

Rvrfshr said:
			
		

> I believe these animals are more hardy than usually given credit.   We (humans) have a tendency to "over care" for our livestock which may, in the long run, rob them of their natural strengths.  Neglect is one thing, but prudent animal husbandy is another.


The lamb in your avatar looks incredibly the same as a lamb I had from my Kat ewe:


----------



## SheepGirl

Bee--that lamb is adorable 

In addition to being out in the rain, my sheep actively graze in the snow.


----------



## Rvrfshr

Thanks B, that's a mighty cute little lamb you have there.

Mine's a Kat/Dorp. cross, and turned out to be a really good mother.  Her lamb's are strong and carrying on with being added to our herd.  

What a blessing it is to raise these creatures.


----------



## RustyDHart

Sheepgirl....I love the snow photo with your sheep....it looks like here.... a quiet, calming snowfall  and the sheep don't mind at all.....mine don't seem to notice the sleet, rain, or snow either.


----------



## Cornish Heritage

We have discovered that our sheep stay out in all weathers too 

Liz


----------



## eweinHiscare

That is good to know the sheep are so hardy! 

 I did read of 'felting' somewhere though, and I don't know what that means.

I have Katahdin sheep in NC where we get more freezing rain than snow usually.


  Would someone please define 'felting' and let me know if 

my climate is conducive to that ?



I forgot where I read that term, but I'm sure it was about live sheep (not hatmaking!) and I got the impression that it was not a good thing.


----------



## SheepGirl

Wool can sometimes felt (which is basically where it gets matted) on a live animal if there is heat and friction...usually caused by rubbing up against something. I have wool sheep and I've never had anyone get felted wool.


----------



## eweinHiscare

thanks SheepGirl, I should have mentioned I have Katahdin sheep which are supposed to shed...hopefully before it gets hot.
So if they do get felted somehow will it just get rubbed off ?
I can imagine that they might rub on trees to work the shedding winter coat off ?
I've only had them about a month so all this sheep behavior is new to me.

Lots of times they say negative words...BAAAAAAAAAD !   and I tell them, no, it's not that bad.  You'll love it here soon as you get used to it!


----------



## SheepGirl

Hair sheep should already have shed their winter coats by now. Most do by May. But yes hair sheep will rub against everything when they're shedding their winter coats off. To my understanding when they're shedding the wool does felt somewhat. (Again I have wool sheep, not hair sheep, so what I'm telling you is based off what I've read, not experienced.)


----------

